# Pre-firearms Meet and Greet



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

We haven't had a MNG in 2 months!


Deadbird wants an excuse to have a brew or two before rifle season.

Since it is his party maybe he can get us an MS Drink special...cheap buckets or something?????

Marinelli's Monday November 13th from 4-?

Come on down and hang out for a while, meet some fellow Michigan-sportsmen...


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm in and I will bring a friend! lol


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

Im in for sure!


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Labatt bottles $1.50.... so $9/bucket of blue...

I am working pricing for pizza slice, sliders and wings...

I know the manager that is working that night...LOL


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Sorry to miss it, but will be up to "deer camp" by then. Bummer!:sad:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Mags said:


> Sorry to miss it, but will be up to "deer camp" by then. Bummer!:sad:


I wouldnt say that is a bad thing Rich! Plenty of chances for MNG's deer camp only comes once a year!!!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,
I'll try and make, its always a great time!! :corkysm55


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

have one the night before thanksgiving and i'll be there 

A little late but I thought i'd throw the suggestion up. Unfor. the 13th i'll be going nighty night early so I can be up in the woods early.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm probably going to take Monday and Tuesday off to Archery hunt beofre the opener on Wednesday. So you guys may have to try to have fun without me......good luck with That!!!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

It's on my calendar.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Neal said:


> I'm probably going to take Monday and Tuesday off to Archery hunt beofre the opener on Wednesday. So you guys may have to try to have fun without me......good luck with That!!!


 It's not that far of a drive:gaga:


----------



## kudie01 (Apr 18, 2005)

Gotta do it on my late day!! will anyone be there past 9 p.m.?


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Neal said:


> I'm probably going to take Monday and Tuesday off to Archery hunt beofre the opener on Wednesday. So you guys may have to try to have fun without me......good luck with That!!!


I'm coming for sure now!:lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I have to take a rain check, as I too will be heading to deer camp that day  .
You all have fun!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Dang it!! That's the day the hubby comes home from the U.P after a month being gone:corkysm55 and will be working over time to prepare for my gun season vacation from the 15 to the 26. :evil: 

Hopefully next time.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

kudie01 said:


> Gotta do it on my late day!! will anyone be there past 9 p.m.?



Doubtful. In the early days of the MNG we had some that went quite late. The last few years we seem to have an earlier arriving....earlier departing crowd.

KB is sometimes still in the corner with a lampshade on his head but I don't know if that counts???


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

OK... latest update... Kitty will be working so if not sure where to sit or meet and she will help you..

pizza slices one dollar

cheese slider $.75

wings $.50

Labatt $1.50 bottle

I should be swinging in around 5ish...


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

I need to get to this one


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Have a few for me guys, I have 25 pounds of salmon fillets going in the smoker after work and am leaving for deer camp tomorrow. Good luck to everyone who is hunting Wednesday!!!! Al:chillin:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

NEMichsportsman said:


> KB is sometimes still in the corner with a lampshade on his head but I don't know if that counts???


This time I might wear antlers...


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I have the glasses for you...:lol: :lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

kbkrause said:


> This time I might wear antlers...


:lol: I guess Neal's new avatar is catching on!!!! Tip a few for me guys and gals, I am out the door for parent teacher conferences :lol: Man, hot wings and $1.50 Labbats Blue, not to mention BS'ing...I need to have my head examined :yikes: , but responsibility calls, enjoy, and feel free to join us for Whirlyball on the 28th!!!!!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

and one word only










*OSTRICH*


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

FIJI said:


> and one word only
> 
> 
> *OSTRICH*


Well that's just a REALLY BIG chicken right?!! :evil:  :lol: 

Hey Mike, we need to get together and tip a few, come on by the 28th, or maybe we should do some preliminary planning for a 2007 Kaybe outing, or heck we could even crash Stein's pad and winterize your boat!!! :yikes: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

not if you are a NINJA...:lol: :lol:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

*Good times...*

So, the BS was flowing as usual and someone brought up wild game. Dead Bird mentioned that he liked ostrich meat and Joel replied that he was sick of it because he ate too much. Well, that was the first I had ever heard of anyone eating too much ostrich meat. We made Joel continue with the story and let me tell you, if you're ever with Joel having a few beers, be sure he tells you the ostrich story. I dont think I could do story justice but just picture an excaped ostrich and a "man against bird" scenario...:lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> *Good times...*
> 
> So, the BS was flowing as usual and someone brought up wild game. Dead Bird mentioned that he liked ostrich meat and Joel replied that he was sick of it because he ate too much. Well, that was the first I had ever heard of anyone eating too much ostrich meat. We made Joel continue with the story and let me tell you, if you're ever with Joel having a few beers, be sure he tells you the ostrich story. I dont think I could do story justice but just picture an excaped ostrich and a "man against bird" scenario...:lol:




I dont tell that one very often! Great sign & had a nice time as always!!!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Way to go slugger!!! I had a great time. Nice to meet a few of the guys.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Survivor ???


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

this was taken JUST before the battle to the finish :lol: 


http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1608816


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

FIJI said:


> this was taken JUST before the battle to the finish :lol:
> 
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1608816



Just getting caught up after getting back from deer camp!!!

I am glad the ostrich we discussed didn't have that degree of dexterity!!!:yikes:


----------

